# General > Book & Author Requests >  A walk to remember by Nicholas Sparks

## tirana

Hi!
I am a mew member of online literature and I want to request a new book . The title is "a walk to remember'' and the author is Nicholas Sparks if it is possible add this book to your list. Thank you,
a new member :P

----------


## wajahat khan

hello 
I just want to say the same thing plzzz upload the complete text of "A Walk To Remember" as soon as possible I am unable to find it any where on net 
thank u

----------


## pooja.vangikar

Hi I am new member and I am not getting how to communicate with u all ,
can anyone help me ? And in which way I can help you and the uses of being member.

----------


## Logos

> ...."a walk to remember'' and the author is Nicholas Sparks....


No it is not possible to add because it is copyrighted.

--

----------

